# Wireless Broadband Booster Question



## Anto318 (24 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

I'm moving into a new house over the new few days and have a quick question. The house I'm moving into has wireless broadband (Eircom with wireless router). 

This router is located in the kitchen but my room is a good distance from the router and I don't think the signal will be too good.

I have my own personal wireless router (used in current house) but I'm just wondering if there is a way of linking (wirelessly) my wireless router to the eircom wireless router?

I'd like to have my wireless router in my room but link up to the eircom wireless router.......

There is a telephone socket in the room if I could get it sorted that way....

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Anto


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Feb 2009)

This should solve all your problems.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> This should solve all your problems.



I tried that and it didn't work.  Feckin' rip off Doctors...


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2009)

Something like this might suit?

[broken link removed]

There is also a neater solution, albeit at a cost

http://www.elara.ie/products/detailsfull.asp?productcode=MME0710916

I'm having a similar issue and connection is variable enough with 2 bars.  I'm trying to move the router before I need to buy any more hardware.


----------



## picassoman (24 Feb 2009)

We use something similar called "home plugs" - approx 80 euro in PC World.  The broadband modem/router is plugged into one home plug and the other is the room upstairs. 

We can connect directly to it but we connect another wireles router to it so we have a wireless network upstairs.

The signal is transferred via the house electricity line.

But if you have a phone line in the room you could move the eircom router to this line.

-pm


----------



## efm (25 Feb 2009)

picassoman said:


> We use something similar called "home plugs" - approx 80 euro in PC World. The broadband modem/router is plugged into one home plug and the other is the room upstairs.


 
Picassoman, how is the signal quality and strength for you via the home plugs?  I have often wondered if they are worth a try.


----------



## picassoman (25 Feb 2009)

Seems fine. We are not big users and only have 1mb broadband.

You might notice it more if for example you have 3mb broadband. The home plugs we have are 85mbs but they also have 200mbs - they might be more suitable for the 3mb b'band.

I think they are great - fixed our problem. Should mention I also saw them at one stage in Lidl for 50euro so might be worth keeping you eye out for them there.

-pm


----------



## Anto318 (25 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the info. Picassoman is this something like what you have [broken link removed]

I'll have a look in PC World to see if this is something similar. I'm sharing the house with other people of that is why the wireless router is in the kitchen I would image but I do a lot of work from home so I would rather have a good signal in my room so that I can work away and the link above looks like something that will provide this....


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Feb 2009)

You can pick up the homeplugs on eBay for about [broken link removed] for a twin pack. We've been using them for a couple of years now (also on a 1Mb line) and they work a treat.

I only use the spray when I want really blistering speeds...


----------



## Sylvester3 (25 Feb 2009)

picassoman said:


> Seems fine. We are not big users and only have 1mb broadband.
> 
> You might notice it more if for example you have 3mb broadband. The home plugs we have are 85mbs but they also have 200mbs - they might be more suitable for the 3mb b'band.
> 
> ...



I have the Devolo 200mb version and they work as advertised. I made a little mistake and picked up a single pack thinking it was great value at the time. I then had to go back to get another single pack to match it. But they do work really well.


----------



## picassoman (25 Feb 2009)

Have the Devolo 85mb version - closer to 90 than the 80 euro I said earlier in PC World. And yes I made the same mistake - bought the single one and then had to return for the double.

-pm


----------

